# So I just put my steelies/winter tires on my white Eco.....



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

And the thing looks badass with the dark steelies, and window tint What are your thoughts on powder coating the Eco wheels? 

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread is useless without pics!!!!!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Why in the world would you ever powder coat the eco rims?

Just buy some black sparco's from tirerack and it will probably cost just as much as powdercoating....and you wouldn't have to ruin a nice set of eco rims.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i like the look of the stock eco wheels! not so much on those sparcos!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Have to admit, that does look pretty badass


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Sparco Assetto Gara's (16") with Goodyear Snows and Bowtie center caps from Making It Digital. Not so badass without the window tint, but thought I would show what the Sparcos look like on a white Cruze since they were mentioned.


----------

